# Looking for advice on a new fish finder



## drifter43 (Aug 19, 2004)

Old guy here who isn't real good with the electronic revolution we are in. My old ray marine fish finder is probably 15 years old and the screen is slowly fading away. I'm looking to upgrade to a new one, brand is open. I basically troll walleyes in the eastern Erie. I'm looking for one that will show me depth, fish and has a chart plotter so I can troll back over located fish. I'm not worried about maps, side views or locating low flying aircraft(lol). A 5 or 7 inch screen would be fine and I'd like it to cost in the four to five hundred dollar range. Suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Me too...I had my boat stolen and although I got it back all the electronics and the trolling motor were missing.

Toss up. Garmin, Humminbird and Lowrance all have units in this size and price range.

I've read a lot of reviews and they all get both good, bad, and terrible reviews. Check out YouTube for a bunch of demonstrations and comparisons of new units.

I'll be interested to see what anyone else has to say.

Help us out guys. Best bang-for-the-buck unit is....


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Drifter this is just my opinion because your inquiry is like asking what ice cream is the best for the money,they’re all good. I along with a lot of other members on here have used what I consider the 3 most common brands Humminbird,Lowrance and Garmin.They are all good and reputable and their price range is pretty wide depending on you. I at the present time have all 3 on my boat now and don’t ask me why.LOL If I had to pick one for user friendly I would go with the H’bird . It seems to have less options and easier to understand but again this is my opinion and I’ll probably get beat up over it LOL. The more expensive ones have a lot of options some of which you or I wouldn’t use. The best thing you could do is go to Cabelas and they have them on display and in simulater mode anyway they use to before this pandemic and play around with the different ones and see if you’re comfortable with their operations,call first to see if they have them on display.Again this is only a opinion from one of many. Good luck.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Iam in the same boat, well maybe not quite, but i also am looking to upgrade. Looking for the same things you are drifter43 with the exception that i only fish inland lakes. My finder is a hummingbird 365i. Will be watching this thread for info.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Cabelas is running sale right on on Garmin Echomap UHD 73sv Fishfinder/chart plotter for $449 shipped! Normally $800. These come with a transducer that delivers Sonar/down/side imaging. Don’t think it can land small aircraft though lol.
I just ordered 2 of them they were such a good deal. I currently have 2 Hummingbird Helix 7” on my boat and they are fine and dandy but will be selling g them as I go over to all Garmin. I believe I paid about $650-$750 for the hummingbird units with the same 3 sonar capability.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

WeirPhishin said:


> Cabelas is running sale right on on Garmin Echomap UHD 73sv Fishfinder/chart plotter for $449 shipped! Normally $800. These come with a transducer that delivers Sonar/down/side imaging. Don’t think it can land small aircraft though lol.
> I just ordered 2 of them they were such a good deal. I currently have 2 Hummingbird Helix 7” on my boat and they are fine and dandy but will be selling g them as I go over to all Garmin. I believe I paid about $650-$750 for the hummingbird units with the same 3 sonar capability.


Thanks for the heads up. I pulled the trigger on one. Cabela's should send you a commission.

Ticked all the boxes, and th eprice is right for down-imaging and a 7" screen.

I have had two Garmin hand-held GPS units (still have the "marine" hand held). Never any issues with them.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

WeirPhishin said:


> Cabelas is running sale right on on Garmin Echomap UHD 73sv Fishfinder/chart plotter for $449 shipped! Normally $800. These come with a transducer that delivers Sonar/down/side imaging. Don’t think it can land small aircraft though lol.
> I just ordered 2 of them they were such a good deal. I currently have 2 Hummingbird Helix 7” on my boat and they are fine and dandy but will be selling g them as I go over to all Garmin. I believe I paid about $650-$750 for the hummingbird units with the same 3 sonar capability.


Is this a good unit for perch and walleye fishing on lake Erie?What is the difference in the transducers?


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

PatSea said:


> Is this a good unit for perch and walleye fishing on lake Erie?What is the difference in the transducers?


It would work for any freshwater fishing down to 200'. Maybe overkill for perch.

I bought it for all species. Bass boat installation.

It comes with the proper transducer for down-imaging and side-imaging (ClearVu and SideVu) as well as traditional CHIRP sonar.

Note the newest unit is the UHD 74sv, also on sale, but out of stock.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

See Cabela's has the *Lowrance HOOK2 7 SplitShot US Inland Maps Fishfinder/Chartplotter Combo on sale, anyone have any experience with this finder?*


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

bulafisherman said:


> See Cabela's has the *Lowrance HOOK2 7 SplitShot US Inland Maps Fishfinder/Chartplotter Combo on sale, anyone have any experience with this finder?*


Says OUT OF STOCK

They all have pros and cons and supporters and detractors. 

If you don't need/want side imaging it should be a decent unit.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Is side imaging really worth it? I would imagine shoreline bass fishing it might be but I don't think i would use it that much.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

garmin is a good unit, have 2 on my boat. if fishing erie is your go to you really dont need si ... i have di on my rear garmin and dont reaaly use it... but the chirp thats a nice ... enjoy , your set for erie now, wait till you get out and see how nice it is... but please dont turn on the little fishes for marks, use the arches...hahahahahah


----------

